# java.io.IOException: Zugriff verweigert



## Chris|Java (28. Jun 2007)

Guten Morgen zusammen, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei folgendem Problem helfen.

Beim Ausführen des Javaprogramms, tritt in nicht reproduzierbaren zufälligen Abfolgen folgende Fehlermeldung auf:

java.io.IOException: Zugriff verweigert
 	at java.io.WinNTFileSystem.createFileExclusively(Native Method)
        at java.io.File.createNewFile(File.java:850)
 	at plugin.AntStreamGobbler.run(AntStreamGobbler.java:33)

Folgende Zeilen sind der entsprechende Code Snippet, Zeile 33 habe ich mit entsprechendem Kommentar markiert:


```
try
        {
            InputStreamReader isr = new InputStreamReader(is);
            BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(isr);
            String line=null;
                       
            File antlog = new File(antoutput);
            
            antlog.delete();
            
            if(!antlog.exists()){
            	antlog.createNewFile(); //ZEILE 33 
            }
 
            BufferedWriter out = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(antlog,true));
            
            while ( (line = br.readLine()) != null)
            {  
            	out.write(type + ">" + line +"\n");
            	out.flush();
            }
            out.close();
            	
        } 
        catch (IOException ioe){
                ioe.printStackTrace();  
                Thread.currentThread().stop();
        }
```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## kleiner_held (28. Jun 2007)

Greifen mehrere Programme bzw mehrere Threads deines Programms gleichzeitig auf die Datei zu?


----------



## Chris|Java (28. Jun 2007)

Nicht gleichzeitig. Nach dem Ende dieses Threads wird kurz darauf wieder dieser Code-Snippet aufgerufen.


----------

